# cd you wish to hear but can download & order out of print please someone rip me this?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*cd you wish to hear but can download & order out of print please someone rip me this?*

Darn i wont the* Gombert* cd done by mister Paul Van Nevel and his ensemble huelgas i heard rad review of this recording, i want it so bad... can someone help me out please message me,_ i promess to send mister Paul van Nevel his royalty or something $$_

Or better yet can we trade cds what do you like ?

Please kind folks of talk classical i need to compared his version whit ensemble Brabant and , beauty farm, The sound and the fury.

If i dont get my hand on this recording , im gonna be depress, im an aspiring musicologist, see i need this record bad?
:tiphat:


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

deprofundis said:


> Darn i wont the* Gombert* cd done by mister Paul Van Nevel and his ensemble huelgas i heard rad review of this recording, i want it so bad... can someone help me out please message me,_ i promess to send mister Paul van Nevel his royalty or something $$_
> 
> Or better yet can we trade cds what do you like ?
> 
> ...


Well, this is on YouTube:


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

thnak for sharing i watch it on youtube. :tiphat:


----------

